# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  big dump on the way!!!!

## MIke R

none too soon with many schools out and lots of people up here...

they say this one is going to be a good one....Wednesday afternoon to Thursday evening

----------


## andynap

You should think about your captions before you post.  :crazy:

----------


## MIke R

no one in ski country would misinterpret that!..LOL

----------


## andynap

We are ordinary people here.

----------


## MIke R

LOL...ah!

----------


## MIke R

there is nothing ordinary about any of you

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful picture!  Enjoy the snow.

----------


## NHDiane

Just a few stray flurries right now with the main event to kick up early eve.  Predict about 10" here...wish for more up north!!

----------


## MIke R

yep....the girls are skiing today and tomorrow.....

I...ahem...am not....

sucks.....LOL

----------


## NHDiane

:Frown:    Sorry Mike...next year will be better snow anyway!

----------


## MIke R

yeah..I know....but I have to at least whine about  it and make everyone feel guilty...

today I am cleaning  out the refrigerator and reorganizing it...wooohooooo!

and they re taking me out to dinner tonight so it worked....LOL

----------


## KevinS

LOL, you should consider yourself lucky that you're not being scheduled for shop duty.  I know one skier who might find it amusing to have the shoe on the other foot...

----------


## MIke R

LOL.....yeah I got the day off.....tomorrow back in the shop

----------


## sbhlvr

starting to snow down these parts!

----------


## MIke R

yeah its spitting here too.....I need to get my arse out of the house and out to the resort where we are hunkering down for the night, before the roads  go to s**t

----------


## Petri

My love of snow is disappearing..   last winter was record breaking.  Now we're reaching the same amounts but did the catching up in one month.  Sigh.

 

The red dots are the 20 year average.  This is now the third year in a row where we're 3-4x the average.

----------


## MIke R

never ever ever ever ever....


but thats no secret

----------


## LindaP

"dumping" here, 3 wet,heavy, good-for nothing inches, so far and still  comin' down......

----------

